# Pixmedic photo contest VIII



## pixmedic

Its that time again!
Time for the Pixmedic (Ihavenoideahowoftenthisisgoingtohappen) photo contest!
*As a disclaimer, please be aware that this is NOT an official TPF sponsored contest. It is being done strictly by me, and was approved by administration.*




 
The rules are simple.
I will announce a theme. If you wish to participate in the contest, post ONE picture (taken by you) that you feel best fits the theme. Pictures taken prior to the contest are admissible as long as they were taken by you and have NOT been submitted in another of my contests.
The judging is based primarily on theme appropriateness and creativity, _*not *_on the technical aspects or difficulty of the shot. 
Only one entry per person is allowed, but you ARE allowed to edit your post and change pictures up until the contest closes. Failure to follow contest rules will lead to a disqualification.

to participate in this contest, post ONE photo in this thread that you feel best encompasses your vision of the theme. You can be as literal as you want, or think outside the box with subtlety and innuendo.
The contest will run for approximately one month, and at the end of a very vague and possibly changing time period, the wife and I (along with our business of ferrets) will decide on a winner.

As usual, this months prize will be a $50 visa gift card.


This months theme is....
_*one of these things is not like the other*_

Lotta potential here for both literal and alternative applications!

the contest will run until the end of October.
As usual, the wife and I reserve the right to edit, change, add to, subtract from, or cancel this contest at any time for any dumb old reason.


----------



## acparsons

Let's see who can figure how this photo relates to the theme first. 




After by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

acparsons said:


> Let's see who can figure how this photo relates to the theme first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


The guy looks Asian, not native American


----------



## rosh4u

Cody'sCaptures said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see who can figure how this photo relates to the theme first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After by Machiavelliar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The guy looks Asian, not native American
Click to expand...


Yes, agreed!


----------



## chuasam

Cody'sCaptures said:


> acparsons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see who can figure how this photo relates to the theme first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After by Machiavelliar, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> The guy looks Asian, not native American
Click to expand...


Asians and Native Americans are extremely closely related genetically. 

This has to do with the echo of arches on his paint, lips, musical instrument and decoration on the instrument.


----------



## davidharmier60

Silly phone camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron

Cody'sCaptures said:


> The guy looks Asian, not native American


So what?



chuasam said:


> Asians and Native Americans are extremely closely related genetically. .


True, but in reality unless your passport is marked "Republic of Mesopotamia" you're not a native to anywhere.


----------



## JoeW

Actually, Inuit would be both Asian and Native American.


----------



## snowbear

Actually, the Inuit & Eskimo are not really native Americans; they came here long after the others (by several thousand years).


----------



## snowbear

tirediron said:


> Cody'sCaptures said:
> 
> 
> 
> The guy looks Asian, not native American
> 
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> 
> 
> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asians and Native Americans are extremely closely related genetically. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> True, but in reality unless your passport is marked "Republic of Mesopotamia" you're not a native to anywhere.
Click to expand...


I was born in Washington, DC so I am a native Washingtonian.


----------



## pixmedic

bump


----------



## SquarePeg

Cody'sCaptures said:


> Pretentious much? I was thinking it may be the symbolism on the headband.



Snarky much?  Really no need for the rude response.


----------



## pixmedic

come on guys...not in my contest thread please. take it outside


----------



## SquarePeg

Sorry!  I should have just ignored it.  As you were...


----------



## pixmedic

bump


----------



## snowbear




----------



## pixmedic

bump!


----------



## DamienW

Does this qualify on some level?


----------



## jcdeboever

I'm still thinking. I walked 3 hours on Saturday and couldn't find anything. May have to go into studio.


----------



## jcdeboever

I found one, I knew I took it, just couldn't find it.  Is it a cow? Is it an alien, or is just a botanical oddity?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

_Who knows American numismatics?_


----------



## snowbear

Dean_Gretsch said:


> _Who knows American numismatics?_
> 
> View attachment 148090


I know that one.  Check the years on the other ones.


----------



## pixmedic

bump


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> _Who knows American numismatics?_
> 
> View attachment 148090



How'd you get such a shiny wheat penny?


----------



## snowbear

limr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Who knows American numismatics?_
> 
> View attachment 148090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you get such a shiny wheat penny?
Click to expand...

Brasso metal cleaner or it's the new Russian version.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nope, I don't clean them lol.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

limr said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Who knows American numismatics?_
> 
> View attachment 148090
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How'd you get such a shiny wheat penny?
Click to expand...


Old Hungarian metallurgical trick You have to sleep with it taped to your arm pit for 2 weeks. The oils from your body permeates the copper and voila!
Ok, no one will fall for that one. I bought it uncirculated from a collection a few years ago.


----------



## pixmedic

bump


----------



## jcdeboever

bump, oouch, right into the wall


----------



## pixmedic

just over the halfway mark now.


----------



## chuasam

I'm back!!!!
with access to my computer


----------



## pixmedic

bump!
not much time left


----------



## SubOhmGirl




----------



## adamhiram

One of these tape measures still works...




20171021-DSC_4032a by adamhiram, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic

only one week left


----------



## DanOstergren

"William"


----------



## PropilotBW




----------



## Raj_55555




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That is a _great _submission Raj!


----------



## pixmedic

only a few days left


----------



## smoke665

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Old Hungarian metallurgical trick You have to sleep with it taped to your arm pit for 2 weeks. The oils from your body permeates the copper and voila!
> Ok, no one will fall for that one. I bought it uncirculated from a collection a few years ago.



Dean, I hope all the members read all the way through your  post, before trying this. Would have saved them from missing hair in the arm pit.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

smoke665 said:


> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old Hungarian metallurgical trick You have to sleep with it taped to your arm pit for 2 weeks. The oils from your body permeates the copper and voila!
> Ok, no one will fall for that one. I bought it uncirculated from a collection a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean, I hope all the members read all the way through your  post, before trying this. Would have saved them from missing hair in the arm pit.
Click to expand...


If they didn't, it will teach them that they should!


----------



## snowbear

Dean_Gretsch said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean_Gretsch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old Hungarian metallurgical trick You have to sleep with it taped to your arm pit for 2 weeks. The oils from your body permeates the copper and voila!
> Ok, no one will fall for that one. I bought it uncirculated from a collection a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean, I hope all the members read all the way through your  post, before trying this. Would have saved them from missing hair in the arm pit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they didn't, it will teach them that they should!
Click to expand...

The blue painter's tape wasn't so bad.


----------



## pixmedic

Tomorrow is the last day for submissions so get them in while you still have time

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## smithdan

hope not too late!


----------



## pixmedic

happy Halloween!

last day for submissions!


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

Mmmm Beer Flower


----------



## pixmedic

judging is underway...
stay tuned for the announcement of the winner!


----------



## pixmedic

and the winner is........
@smithdan 





@smithdan PM me your name and address so I can get the prize box shipped out.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Congrats to smithdan!


----------



## limr

Woot! Congrats @smithdan


----------



## snowbear

Congratulations.


----------



## smithdan

This is a huge surprise.  Thanks all.   I liked Dan's surreal portrait and those puppies!


----------



## jcdeboever

Congrats smithdan! Well deserved!


----------



## Raj_55555

Congrts @smithdan!


----------



## PropilotBW

Congrats!


----------



## DanOstergren

Congratulations @smithdan


----------



## smithdan

Thank you everyone


----------



## pixmedic

@smithdan has asked that his contest winnings be donated to a pet charity. 
we are happy to accommodate, so if there are no objections from @smithdan , our local animal shelter (from which we have rescued several dogs)
is always feeling the funding crunch and we would be please to take the gift card along with a few large bags of dog food as a donation to the shelter.


----------

